# Duo-Phase LDR values?



## knobToucher (Dec 4, 2019)

I’m just about to bulk one of these things and was wondering what value/type LDR I should use? Any suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## Robert (Dec 4, 2019)

I built mine (and several Phase II's) using the LDRs from Tayda...    The specs might vary from day to day, but I believe they were similar to a GL5516 at that point in time.


----------



## knobToucher (Dec 4, 2019)

Robert said:


> I built mine (and several Phase II's) using the LDRs from Tayda...    The specs might vary from day to day, but I believe they were similar to a GL5516 at that point in time.


Thanks mate.. so no particular light/dark resistance ratio that’s optimal? More than happy to go for the cheapest option here but if I can make the pedal sound/respond better by getting a specific value I’ll take that option!


----------



## zgrav (Dec 4, 2019)

I used the Tayda LDRs for the DuoPhase with good results.


----------



## giovanni (Feb 7, 2022)

We are talking about the 540nm LDR correct? Tayda also has 650nm ones, but the GL5516 is 540nm.


----------



## Diynot (Feb 8, 2022)

I have always ordered the 540nm and used them in a multitude of builds including the duo phase, abyss, Sagan, and probably a couple others I’m forgetting. All worked and sounded just fine. I actually pulled out and measured the ones I had left and their range is around 5k(light)-5M(dark) give or take.


----------

